# 100 lb challenge



## chaotichealth (Aug 10, 2014)

I know my legs are my weak point. I skiped them wY to much and started hitting them ba as of April this year.  Today I found out how bad they are. I put a 25 lb and 5 lb plate on each side of a 45 lb bar. So 105 lbs all together. I though I will just do this 100 times. Needless to say nope. And im ashamed to say I didnt even hit 40. I have a lot of work to do.  I just wish I could leard to love legs


----------



## Old Man River (Aug 10, 2014)

*From tree limbs to tree trunks!*



chaotichealth said:


> I know my legs are my weak point. I skiped them wY to much and started hitting them ba as of April this year.  Today I found out how bad they are. I put a 25 lb and 5 lb plate on each side of a 45 lb bar. So 105 lbs all together. I though I will just do this 100 times. Needless to say nope. And im ashamed to say I didnt even hit 40. I have a lot of work to do.  I just wish I could leard to love legs


Chaotichealth,at least you know and admit your weak point. The second weak point is your mind to muscle connection to your legs. You have to start from somewhere,and the somewhere is 105lbs! You can make that 105 feel like 200 if you tweeked the way you squat. Constant tension of going down parallel but not locking out. Always keep a focus on bringing blood numbing pumps to the inner and outer thigh as you work them and don't pussy out pushing them!Give it a couple of months of mind blowing,blood pumping leg workouts to your tree limbs,and maybe you might add some bark to get those tree trunks you want! Later,OMR:action-smiley-054:


----------



## srd1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Legs days make everything grow brother! Cant be slacking on legs


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 11, 2014)

That constant tension OMR mentions is KEY when training legs.  When we tire mentally, we want to 'crash down and blow up' to make them reps go by quicker, but lowering our bodies into the squat and using the legs to squeeze down in the hole will make them ache like never before.


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 11, 2014)

Im gonna have some body video my squat next time. I'll post it on here so y'all can help me out.


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 11, 2014)

Smart move^^


----------



## chaotichealth (Aug 14, 2014)

I posted the videos under members photos


----------



## BeauBody38 (Dec 28, 2014)

chaotichealth said:


> I know my legs are my weak point. I skiped them wY to much and started hitting them ba as of April this year.  Today I found out how bad they are. I put a 25 lb and 5 lb plate on each side of a 45 lb bar. So 105 lbs all together. I though I will just do this 100 times. Needless to say nope. And im ashamed to say I didnt even hit 40. I have a lot of work to do.  I just wish I could leard to love legs



Sorry to hear that. You need to have a regular check-up to make sure your legs are okay. Too much weight can cause more damage to your knees.


----------

